# Solace - no HMX in 2015



## springs (Jun 26, 2011)

The Scott web site shows no Solace HMX frame for 2015, yet HMX was offered in 2014. Does anyone know why? Was there a problem with the premium HMX frame?


----------



## dje31 (Apr 2, 2008)

Unfortunately, the Solace Premium is out of the lineup for 2015. Wish I'd grabbed one of the '14s, as that was macked-out really sweet.

If I had to guess, I'd assume they're working on a disc-specific version of the Premium to re-issue in '16. All the major players are trending that way, and they're likely working out any bugs with the HMF Ultegra Disc model this year.

FWIW, I love discs on my MTB...still not convinced about the need on a road bike. I don't ride that much in the rain or mountains ( sadly ) to reap its benefits.

But it looks cool, I'll grant you that.


----------

